# Tất tần tật những câu hỏi về tinh dầu tràm – Dầu Tràm Con Yêu



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (3/1/19)

Tinh dầu tràm một sản phẩm đến từ thiên nhiên mang lại những công dụng hiệu quả, đối với một số mẹ đã quen thuộc với dầu tràm thì không có gì để bàn cải. Tuy nhiên một số mẹ vẫn chưa biết hết được những công dụng cùng với cách để dầu tràm bảo vệ sức khỏe của bản thân và con yêu mình như thế nào? Sau đây các mẹ hãy cùng Dầu Tràm Con Yêu tìm hiểu về những câu hỏi mà các mẹ hay thắc mắc nhé!




*-Tinh dầu tràm có sử dụng được cho trẻ sơ sinh không?*
Tinh dầu tràm là sản phẩm thiên nhiên lành tính với trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu, được sử dụng để bảo vệ sức khỏe, phòng chóng các bệnh về đường hô hấp, bệnh ngoài da do vi khuẩn và nấm móc gây ra. Ngoài ra dầu tràm còn được sử dụng để xua đuổi côn trùng gây hại, xoa vào vết cắn của chúng, trị chứng chướng bụng đầy hơi…Tuy nhiên không được thoa lên những vùng da nhạy cảm như mắt và miệng của trẻ.

*-Tinh dầu tràm có dùng để tắm cho trẻ được không?*
Tinh dầu tràm có khả năng kháng khuẩn, giữ ấm cơ thể nên việc sử dụng dầu tràm để pha vào nước ấm tắm cho trẻ rất hiệu quả. Dầu tràm sẽ làm sạch da, giúp giữ ấm, phòng cảm cúm, ho, sổ mủi và giúp bé thư giãn. Lưu ý khi tắm không để nước vào mắt miệng của bé và không cần tắm lại bằng sữa tắm.

*-Tinh dầu tràm có dùng điều trị cảm không?*
Tinh dầu tràm dùng để phòng cảm cho trẻ chứ không phải là thuốc để chữa khỏi cảm cho trẻ. Khi bé có dấu hiệu cảm hay chưa có thì mẹ nên sử dụng dầu tràm để phòng chóng cũng như hổ trợ điều trị cảm cho bé. Có nhiều cách sử dụng, mẹ có thể pha vào nước ấm để tắm cho bé, thoa vào cơ thể kết hợp với massage lưng, ngực và lòng bàn chân. Đối với lòng bàn chân mẹ ấn nhẹ vào huyệt dũng tuyền. Bên cạnh đó mẹ có thể sử dụng dầu tràm để xông giúp làm sạch không khí, xua đuổi côn trùng, giúp bé thông mủi, ngủ ngon hơn.

*-Trẻ sơ sinh dưới 3 tháng tuổi có dùng được tinh dầu tràm không?*
Trẻ sơ sinh sử dụng dầu tràm rất tốt vì sản phẩm từ thiên nhiên mà trẻ sơ sinh lại là đối tượng dễ nhiễm bệnh do sức đề kháng và hệ thống miễn dịch còn yếu. Việc sử dụng dầu tràm để bảo vệ sức khỏe cho bé là phương pháp hiệu quả và an toàn nhất. Tuy nhiên nên tránh những vùng da nhạy cảm như mặt và không thoa quá nhiều lên da bé.

*-Dùng tinh dầu tràm có bị dị ứng không?*
Như đã nói ở trên thì tinh dầu tràm là sản phẩm từ thiên nhiên lành tính với da trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu. Nên việc sử dụng dầu tràm sẽ không bị dị ứng.

*-Tinh dầu tràm có nóng không?*
Về bản chất thì tinh dầu tràm không có tính nóng, tuy nhiên với da trẻ sơ sinh rất dễ mẫn cảm chính vì thế các mẹ không nên bôi quá nhiều và trực tiếp lên da mà nên cho ra lòng bàn tay mình thoa đều rồi thoa lên da bé.

*-Tại sao mùi tinh dầu tràm lại có chai rất thơm chai không thơm bằng?*
Tinh dầu tràm nguyên chất mới sản xuất thì mùi sẽ không được thơm bằng, vì tinh dầu tràm để càng lâu thì mùi càng đượm và thơm rất dễ chịu. Nên các mẹ không phải lo lắng khi mùi của chai này không thơm bằng chai trước. Lưu ý các mẹ phải mua đúng cơ sở uy tín vì sản phẩm giả thì mùi sẽ không đượm bằng mà còn ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe.

*-Tinh dầu tràm có thoa trực tiếp lên da trẻ được không?*
Tinh dầu tràm có thể thoa trực tiếp lên da bé, tuy nhiên để đảm bảo lượng vừa đủ thì mẹ nên cho ra lòng bàn tay thoa đều rồi thoa lên da bé tránh tiếp xúc với mắt và miệng bé nha mẹ.

*-Tinh dầu tràm và dầu tràm khác nhau không?*
Đây được cho là câu hỏi nhiều mẹ quan tâm nhất, thực chất thì tinh dầu tràm và dầu tràm đều là tên gọi giống nhau. Nhưng một số mẹ cứ nghỉ rằng tinh dầu tràm là nguyên chất còn dầu tràm là đã bị pha, thực chất không phải như vậy mà người dân gọi một cách ngắn gọn nên mới có tên là dầu tràm còn trong hộp sản phẩm lại là tinh dầu tràm.

Trên đây là những thắc mắc về dầu tràm mà các mẹ quan tâm, có vấn đề gì cần giải đáp hoặc để bổ sung thêm những kiến thức về việc nuôi dạy con, sức khỏe cho trẻ và mẹ bầu các mẹ có thể truy cập vào fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Để việc lựa chọn 1 sản phẩm thật và nguyên chất không kém phần quan trọng. Dầu tràm con yêu đem đến cho các mẹ sản phẩm thật và nguyên chất nhất thị trường hiện nay, với nhiều lựa chọn trong việc mua sản phẩm tại nhiều cơ sở uy tín trên toàn quốc như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity và một số quầy thuốc.
Các mẹ có thể mua sản phẩm dầu tràm nguyên chất thông qua 2 cách online
Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Trực tiếp thông qua cơ sở uy tín: Dầu tràm - tinh dầu tràm - dàu tràm nguyên chất - Dầu tràm huế
Mọi thắc mắc các mẹ có thể liên hệ trực tiếp.
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/


----------



## Hương Smile (6/8/21)

Tinh dầu tràm có khả năng kháng khuẩn, giữ ấm cơ thể nên việc sử dụng dầu tràm để pha vào nước ấm tắm cho trẻ rất hiệu quả


----------

